# Como exportar serigrafia de Orcad a .pdf?



## juanma (Ago 24, 2009)

Buenas, recientemente termine el diseño del PCB de un proyecto con Orcad.

Ahora bien, como lo exporto a pdf?
Utilizo el programa que al imprimir, genera ya el archivo pdf, pero seleccionarlo no sale el archivo.

Con que opcion se logra exportarlo a pdf? Tanto la serigrafia de la capa de arriba con los componentes y la de abajo con las psitas.

Saludos


----------

